# Libre Office Draw 7.4.1.2



## garystan1952 (Oct 14, 2022)

Hopefully, this is the right place to post this.
I'm having a problem getting the proper instructions for using this software.
Thanks,
garystan1952


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 14, 2022)

Here is a real basic primer.








						LibreOffice Draw Tutorial - libreofficehelp.com
					

This page contains all the LibreOffice Draw tutorials which you need to learn to master this drawing program.




					www.libreofficehelp.com
				



Any specific problem?


----------

